# JavaApplet <--> JavaScript



## RoadRunner0 (25. Feb 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

hab heute gelesen das man durch *import netscape.javascript.JSObject* über ein Applet auf JavaScript Befehle und Variablen zugreifen kann. 

Find diese LIB aber nirgends, oder gibts da inzwischen ne andere Möglichkeit weil das Buch war schon bisschen älter? 

BZW könnt das jemand noch mal kurz erklären, weil das war irgendwie nur FachChinesisch. 

Sag schon mal DANKEE, gute Nacht noch alle. 
lg RoadRunner


----------



## bambi (25. Feb 2005)

Google:
http://wp.netscape.com/eng/mozilla/3.0/handbook/plugins/doc/netscape.javascript.JSObject.html
Das muesste es doch eigentlich sein, oder?


----------



## RoadRunner0 (25. Feb 2005)

dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
weißt du zu dem thema eventuell noch bisschen was was man als anfänger wissen sollte?

lg


----------



## bambi (25. Feb 2005)

noop.
schau einfach mal in der suche hier im forum nach. mit "JSObject" hab' ich da noch
8 andere threads gefunden - iss sicher was dabei  :wink:


----------

